# Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EARS



## Roadstar (8. Dezember 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Festplatte? Die gibt es schon in der 1 TB Version für ca 80€,was ok ist. Nur frage ich mich, wie Lautstärke und Geschwindigkeit ausfallen..?Wäre die was für einen neuen PC ?

MFG Roadstar


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Dezember 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Western Digital WD15EADS 1,5 TB
Lies dir mal die Bewertungen durch! Meine Meinung Finger weg!!!!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. Dezember 2009)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - SATA - 3,5 Zoll - Western Digital WD15EADS 1,5 TB
> Lies dir mal die Bewertungen durch! Meine Meinung Finger weg!!!!



Em ich würde einfach mal sagen kaufen? außerdem is das die 1,5tb variante net die 1tb variante...1,5tb gibts für 90€ ...die hab ich letztens gekauft bin sehr zufrieden. sie ist kühl schreibt schnell (etwa 90mb/s) und macht keine probleme


----------



## Roadstar (9. Dezember 2009)

Das bei Alternate ist eine andere Festplatte(Modellbezeichnung und Cache Grösse ist nur 32 MB). Die von mir beschriebene heisst EARS und hat 64 MB Cache und die bei Alternate ist EADS und hat nur 32 MB. Ich glaube,dass die EADS das ältere Modell ist.Die Bewertungen bei Alternate beziehen sich auf die EADS.
Im PCGH Artikel steht,dass die Sektoren grösser sind.
Wäre nicht schlecht,wenn jemand da was näheres sagen könnte


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Dezember 2009)

die 1000GB WD-Black ist die schnellst 1TB-HDD, dafür leider auch die lauteste..


----------



## Roadstar (9. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> die 1000GB WD-Black ist die schnellst 1TB-HDD, dafür leider auch die lauteste..


Das habe ich auch so gehört,deswegen wollte ich ja wissen,wie es um die Green steht  . Aber es ist ja eine neue Platte oder nicht? Und die Produktinformationen wiedersprechen sich was Drehzahl und Garantie angeht..
Mal steht 7200U/m mal 5400. Bei Geizhals ist die Garantie mit nur 1 Jahr angegeben,bei verschiedenen Shops steht 3 Jahre. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt durcheinander


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (9. Dezember 2009)

Roadstar schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch so gehört,deswegen wollte ich ja wissen,wie es um die Green steht  . Aber es ist ja eine neue Platte oder nicht? Und die Produktinformationen wiedersprechen sich was Drehzahl und Garantie angeht..
> Mal steht 7200U/m mal 5400. Bei Geizhals ist die Garantie mit nur 1 Jahr angegeben,bei verschiedenen Shops steht 3 Jahre. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt durcheinander



Es kommt darauf an wo du kaufst. Ich z.B. habe die Platte von Amazon und bekomme volle 3 Jahre Garantie. Wenn du bei Mindfactory kaufst kann es aber passieren dass du nicht die volle Garantie bekommst, dafür sind die HDDs dort oft preiswerter.
Die unterschiedlichen Drezahlen liegen daran, dass die Platten angeblich die Drehzahl regulieren, allerdings kannst du dich darauf verlassen, dass die Green Power Platten immer mit 5400U/min laufen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die WD bei mir im Rechner laufen schon seit ein paar Monaten und bin voll zu Frieden damit. Läuft leise und sehr kühl. Übertragungsrate bei mir 60mb/s. Ist mir auch egal, da ich eh nur 2 platten drinne habe, die eine für Win die WD halt für Daten. Ich würde sie ganz klar empfehlen.


----------

